# ML loads



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Just curious what everyone is shooting, what loads they are using, such as powder, how many grains, type and size of bullet etc. I'm also concerned about the performance of that bullet on deer---Such as no pass thru, excellent wound channel, no expansion, excellent expansion etc. Lets hear your stories!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I use a 245gr powerbelt pushed by 100g's of 777


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> I use a 245gr powerbelt pushed by 100g's of 777


I was using the same and have been having problems with expansion as I was able to recover two bullets from two deer, both shot under 100 yds. Neither had expanded much and left little or no blood. I'm looking for better performance from a bullet so I'm working up a new load.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i use 250 grain shockwaves backed up with 3 pyrodex pellets(150 grains)in my omega.last year was the first year i used it and i really like this setup! the knock down power impressed me,alot different than my hawkens rifle!
i'm planning on putting a nikon omega scope with the bdc reticle on it this year because my eyes aren't quite what they use to be.
an elk trip for muzzle loader season in a few years is in the planning stages now.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I shoot a Knight Wolverine with a 24" barrel, and after some trial and error I have settled on 2 777 pellets (100gr.) and a 250 gr. Hornady SST. The slugs that I've managed to recover after shooting a deer have all exhibited perfect expansion, and excellent weight retention. This has also proved to be a very accurate load at the range, turning in 1.5" 3 shot groups at 100 yds if I can do my part.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I shoot 100grains of pyrodex with a 240 grn Hornady xtp 44 caliber bullet. Good penetration and expansion. 
On another note what is the minimum load anybody has shot and recovered a deer with. I have a 9 year old son going out for his first time this year and he's using a youth 50 cal muzleloader. I think getting him worked up to 70 grains of powder should be a safe minimum for 50 yards and in. I dont have a chronograph or a whole lot of range time to get things squared away so any advice is helpful.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Well over the weekend I had excellent results with 100 gr. 777, 777 primer, 250 grain nosler sabot(.45 bullet). 4 out five shots touching at 100 yds.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

tm, I used to shoot 70 grains of black powder with a maxi slug out of a sidelock 50 and it killed deer out to 100 yards.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

T/C White Mountain Carbine: 300grain XTP, MMP 12 short sabot, 80 grains Pyrodex "P" or 100grains Goex ffg.

Savage: 300 grain XTP/MMP 24 Sabot or 300grain .458 Hornady HP/orange MMP sabot. Also have some 250 grain bonded shockwaves to try out. 44grains of 5744 for the above loads.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Here is my son Jake from last year. He used 70 grs GOEX, 240 gr .44 bullet. 15 yard shot and the deer ran 20 yards before falling. His third deer of the year, 2 were killed with this load and neither one ran over 30 yards.


----------

